# how much does apple india charge to change ipod battery?



## nix (Dec 14, 2007)

its been about  one year since i got my ipod and after constant heavy usage, the battery power is on the downslide. i barely manage to get around 4-5 hrs of music playback. now i got this as a gift. it was purchased in the USA. how much rupees will apple charge me to replace the old battery with a new one? 
thanks..
ps: i have a 5th generation ipod video 30 GB.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 14, 2007)

If the year isn't up yet, you can get it replaced for free.


----------



## nix (Dec 14, 2007)

^oh cool... i'll check that one..


----------



## nil_3 (Dec 15, 2007)

But the question still remains. 
How much they(Apple Authorised Centres) charge for changing the battery (even after one year)?
Also whether there is any reliable Third Party from where we can get the Original Battery Replacement and at what cost?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 15, 2007)

Contact Apple Sales (toll free): 1800 425 4646

Enjoy!


----------



## iMav (Dec 15, 2007)

nil_3 said:
			
		

> But the question still remains.
> How much they(Apple Authorised Centres) charge for changing the battery (even after one year)?


 Yup will call my local apple re-seller tomro 


			
				nil_3 said:
			
		

> Also whether there is any reliable Third Party from where we can get the Original Battery Replacement and at what cost?


 No and dont even think about going to any1 other than apple for that matter .... not only for the ipod for any gadget go only to authorised re-seller or the company branch


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 15, 2007)

JJ is a reliable place to get it done in Mumbai. Check for approx. prices at the link below:

*www.jjmehta.com/pricelist/apple_ipod_prices.htm#Apple_iPod_Repair_

I'm aware this doesn't help much as you stay in Bangalore.


----------



## mac_guy555 (May 28, 2008)

Hey there,
Please visit this website *www.mili-tech.com
Appears they are dealing in branded batteries for all kinds of Apple iPod's. Just got them by googling "ipod battery india"  
Hope this helps !!





nix said:


> its been about  one year since i got my ipod and after constant heavy usage, the battery power is on the downslide. i barely manage to get around 4-5 hrs of music playback. now i got this as a gift. it was purchased in the USA. how much rupees will apple charge me to replace the old battery with a new one?
> thanks..
> ps: i have a 5th generation ipod video 30 GB.



Hey there,
Please visit this website *www.mili-tech.com
Appears they are dealing in branded batteries for all kinds of Apple iPod's. Just got them by googling "ipod battery india"  
Hope this helps !!




nil_3 said:


> But the question still remains.
> How much they(Apple Authorised Centres) charge for changing the battery (even after one year)?
> Also whether there is any reliable Third Party from where we can get the Original Battery Replacement and at what cost?


----------

